# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Juan LUis Rubiales

## Ritxi

Muchisimas Felicidades Maeztro!  :302: 

images.jpg

Que pases un GRAN dia

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Rubiales xD

----------


## sann

Felicidades crack ! !

----------


## Danielflow

Juanlu...Muchas felicidades...me imagino que todo sigue bien...a ver cuando te dejas volver a ver el pelo por Salamanca..no?la próxima vez me llevo algún juego ;D*I promise*

----------


## mayico

Felicidades Rubio, disfruta el día amigo.

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades!!

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!! Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## renard

felicidades maestro,como se que te gusta el ajedrez me gustaria regalarte una partida de ajedrez jugada`por Tal contra Suetin en 1969 que la disfrutes.

----------


## renard

1 e4 c5,2 Cf3 e6,3 d4 cxd4,4 Cxd4 a6,5 Fd3 Ce7,6 Cc3 Cbc6,7 Cb3 Cg6,8 o-o b5,9 Ae3 d6,10 f4 Ae7,11 Dh5 Af6,12 Tad1 Axc3,13 bxc3 Dc7,14 Td2 Cce7,15 Cd4 Ad7,16 f5 exf5,17 exf5 Ce5,18 Ce6 Axe6,19 fxe6 g6,20 Dxe5 dxe5,21 exf7 y las negras abandonan,es una partida de Tal contra Suetin,

----------


## Mossy

Felicidades!!

----------


## joweme

Muchas Felicidades que sea un dia especial y magico.

----------


## xexulin

Muchas Felicidades
Rubiales! 
Que sin haberlo deseado, 
me ha salido un pareado.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Jaque! digo, ¡feliz Cumpleaños!

----------


## albatalyawsi

¡Muchas felicidades! Que pases un día muy feliz.

Jesús

----------


## mago feroz

que pases un buen dia , felicidades ,  el otro dia estuviste por parla me hubiera gustado conocerte ,  otra vez sera  saludos magicos

----------


## luis_bcn

Felicidades maestro , que tengas un buen diaaaa

----------


## Juliopikas

Ayer te iba a felicitar pero estabas tan entretenido, celebrando el cumpleaños, que no te quise molestar.  Ja,ja,ja,ja.
Lo siento Juan Luis, no entré ayer en el foro y no sabia que era tu cumpleaños.

F  E  L  I  Z      C  U  M  P  L  E  A  Ñ  O  S

Un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uf, llego tarde!
*FE LI CI DA DES / SED AD IC IL EF*

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo tambien llego tarde, FELICIDADES PATRÓN.

----------


## rubiales

Gracias a todos, fue un excelente cumpleaños. Lo he pasado actuando en Colombia con grandes amigos como Tamariz, McBride, Gaetan Bloom, Jorge Blass, Mago Migue, Gustavo Lorgia, Michel, Luis Otero, Juan Estevan, y un larguísimo etc.

El martes llego a España de vuelta, estaré por Madrid hasta el 29 de Febrero, lo mismo nos vemos en algun sitio ¡Ah! El martes por la tarde conferencia en Parla!

----------


## Inherent

Llego tarde, pero felicidades atrasadas. Es una gran manera de pasar un cumple la verdad.

----------


## mago feroz

el martes en parla que bien , alli nos veremos ,
saludos

----------


## xexulin

Yo también estaré en Madrid ese fin de semana. Voy a ir a ver al gran Juan Tamariz  :Smile1:  Es mi regalo de cumpleaños de parte de mi chica. Ojalá coincidamos.

----------

